# Friday,which Watch?



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

ProTrek Triple sensor for me


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

1953 Omega manual


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one, of course!







Been wearing it for the last 3 days


















Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's my home-brewed Seiko 5 200m today. It was the Camy 300m on Wednesday and my Candino 1000m yesterday - not sure what I'll be wearing tomorrow????


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> my Candino 1000m yesterday


 Paul,

Shouldn't that now read "my Candino 1m yesterday" now?
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

RLT'69 of course


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Me too,


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

RLT5 at present but I suspect Royal Mail has RLT'69 which should be delivered later then I'll give that a "test drive."


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Me 3!







Roy it's georgous!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A few more piccies!

















And jsut so you know it's pedigree!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This one for me:


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Arrived. A quick pic. before it goes on the wrist. Far better in the flesh than any picture can show.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

traveller said:


> Far better in the flesh than any picture can show.


 Your' right there trav!!!!!!!!

Like it on green nato!


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

Aaaaargh! I just realised I'm not wearing a watch! I'm working from home today, so did't get togged up for the office, and didn't pick a watch! Eeeek!

Aaaah, that's better. Sunnto Vector strapped on now.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah yes Mr Hawk, you are indeed correct - it is now my Candino 1.000 m














What are you doing with that Poljot buckle?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> What are you doing with that Poljot buckle?


 Sorry, Paul. Lost me on that one?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry Paul

Had a bit of a senior moment there - it's actually Mark F (which sounds like Paul if you say it really quickly







) who wants a Poljot buckle drilling!

I'll go and get me coat ......................................................


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

This, now I've polished the scratches off (pic borrowed)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

ool watch Chris - maybe I'll wear mine tomorrow


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

This


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Once more with feeling


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

Just this old thing I got from Foggy yesterday.









Now you know where it went John!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

neil said:


> Just this old thing I got from Foggy yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Neil at least it went to a good home







can't blame you ... if you hadnt have bought it I would have









What am I wearing? RLT69 ... took it off the NATO and put it on a black oil leather Hadley Roma (suprise suprise







) it looks fantastic ... Roys picture really do not do it justice. The '69 has the potential to become a "cult" classic amongst military watch enthusiasts.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Funny thing is John I ordered mine on leather and now have the urge to get it on a nato. Will have to wait though. Will do my best for Tuesday. Busy weekend ahead, night on the guiness tonight!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

RLT 6, humble, but a top work watch, it's put up with a lot of abuse and come out with just a scratched glass, an absolute bargain


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

chrisb said:


> This, now I've polished the scratches off (pic borrowed)


 I'm wearing the same watch today. Will most likely change to my PRS-11 after work.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Just today arrived my new RLT4 30/50 then guess, which watch I wear for today?







BTW, fantastic watch and representative box..very..very nice!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This Today


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Seiko today, a vintage American tonight.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi all,

Gave this old Dimetron an outing tonight.

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wore this out last night (the 710 doesn't know the '69 is here yet







).










My non watch wearing friend said "Oh you've got another watch then"







I think he's begining to understand there is no hope.

Vostock this morning and then who knows what! Might give the RLT4 an airing tonight.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Looks discOOOO!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Orient 200m divers today.........


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry, bit late this one today.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't recognise that one of yours, Adrian. It looks well made. What is it?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I was trying to make a joke.







Here's the front. It is a high quality watch indeed.









Schwarz-Etienne Routemaster.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Adrian.









I like the bracelet too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's because it's nice and shiney Stan!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It could be PG.









I might be turning into a Magpie.


----------

